# Magazine disconnect >:)



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone actually LIKE having a mag disconnect on their weapons?

I understand why they do it, but for a defense piece, i cant have it, mag fails and you dont even have single shot, you have a brick.

I have removed the Disconnect on my LC9 and SR9

it actually lightened the trigger a bit, pretty cool


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

How hard is it to do on the LC9 & SR9, got to buy parts or just remove some? :whistling:


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

Its just a little time consuming,

it would be to hard to type it all, but if you just go on youtube they have intstructions

No parts to buy, the SR9 is very easy to do, as its all in the slide

the lc9 requires a detail strip down to removing the trigger, not too hard, youtube got me through it

I HATE the disconnect, mainly because on a ruger the gun freezes up and you literally cant move the trigger, after removing the disconnect on the LC9, my trigger IMPROVED, the disconnect has a spring inside it, and rides the trigger, so its one more part to rub against while firing

no permanent mods, can be re-installed


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, will check out youtube and see what I can do?
If I run into a snag, will get back to you, guessing your in Perdido?
Thanks:thumbsup:
bib


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

I removed the thumb safety on my LC9. I'm left handed so it was annoying. I have yet to remove the mag safety, but probably will when I install the Galloway trigger and hammer kit.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

the lc9 takes down just like a PF9 for the most part

i thought about taking the safety off, but didnt want a gap with nothing in it , may reconsider


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

So, these pistols won't fire unless a mag is inserted?

Rick


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

not only will they not fire, they pretty much lock up nearly

the trigger cannot move at all

its really a pain, the Lcp doesnt have all the lawyer devices on it, the lc9 is a great little carry, basically just like the PF9 only better polymer 

I myself have removed the mag disconnect on a bersa 22lr and 380, trigger felt better and didnt have to worry about the gun being useless if mag lost damaged

just imagine, you are in a SHTF scenerio, you lose your mag, your only weapon is useless. 

If it can be removed, i take it out. lol


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Huh, a politically correct pistol. Do the new Glocks have this outstanding feature?

Rick


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Another reason why I like my Ruger KP90DC. Yup, I carry it. Nope, it ain't too heavy:whistling:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> Huh, a politically correct pistol. Do the new Glocks have this outstanding feature?
> 
> Rick


No.

There are a few people who like the magazine disconnect. I think the disconnect is a poor replacement for proper handling. Some people who have kids like them because all they have to do is remove the mag and it disables the gun from the kids using it. Its also immediately ready as soon as the mag is inserted. Its still a poor replacement for proper safety and every firearm I've handled with a disconnect has a poorer trigger than one without a disconnect. Safe people are always safer than "safe" guns.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Gravity3694 said:


> No.
> 
> There are a few people who like the magazine disconnect. I think the disconnect is a poor replacement for proper handling. Some people who have kids like them because all they have to do is remove the mag and it disables the gun from the kids using it. Its also immediately ready as soon as the mag is inserted. Its still a poor replacement for proper safety and every firearm I've handled with a disconnect has a poorer trigger than one without a disconnect. Safe people are always safer than "safe" guns.


I think it can be good for some people situationally, but it should be optional. It doesnt bother me, but I don't need it.


----------

